# Official Game Thread: Los Angeles Clippers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST KTLA CSNC



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.clippers.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/lac_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/lac/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Clippers.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#CF0000">Los Angeles Clippers(34 - 25) (13 - 15 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(27 - 34) (14 - 16 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, March 10, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Los Angeles Clippers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST KTLA CSNC</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_malik_allen.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Malik Allen<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Villanova</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Dominguez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sam_cassell" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_sam_cassell.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sam_cassell"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Sam Cassell<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Florida State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/cuttino_mobley" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/clippers/mobley_140_050803.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/cuttino_mobley"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Cuttino Mobley<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 4'' - Rhode Island</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quinton_ross" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_quinton_ross.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quinton_ross"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Quinton Ross<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 6'' - Southern Methodist</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/elton_brand" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_elton_brand.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/elton_brand"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Elton Brand<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_kaman" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_kaman.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_kaman"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Kaman<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - Central Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/corey_maggette" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_corey_maggette.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/corey_maggette"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Corey Maggette<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/walter_mccarty" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_walter_mccarty.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/walter_mccarty"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Walter McCarty<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 10'' - Kentucky</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vladimir_radmanovic" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_vladimir_radmanovic.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vladimir_radmanovic"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Vladimir Radmanovic<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Bosnia-Herzegovina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shaun_livingston" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_shaun_livingston.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shaun_livingston"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Shaun Livingston<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 7'' - Peoria Central HS (IL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

game preview 



*Clippers try to shave Bulls at United Center

(Sports Network) - The Los Angeles Clippers and Chicago Bulls meet for the second and final time of the 2005-06 campaign tonight, as they battle at the United Center.

On February 12th, Jannero Pargo and Kirk Hinrich both finished with 17 points to lead the Bulls to a 97-91 win over the Clippers at the Staples Center. Hinrich also dished out six assists and Luol Deng contributed 14 points, nine rebounds and five assists in the victory.

The Clippers have still won nine of the last 11 contests in this series, and have won four of their last five at Chicago.

Chicago attempts to get back on the winning track this evening. On Wednesday, Chauncey Billups scored 27 points and dished out nine assists as the Detroit Pistons secured a playoff berth with a 106-101 win over the Bulls at The Palace of Auburn Hills.

Ben Gordon netted 28 points and pulled down six boards for the Bulls, who have lost 15 of their last 17 games against Detroit. Andres Nocioni ended with 23 points and nine rebounds in the loss.

The Bulls are 14-16 as the host this season. They have won four of their last six at the United Center.*




ok, so if they're gonna try and "shave" the bulls, can we get someone to give chris kaman a much needed bath and a haircut?

i just thought that was such a funny turn of phrase, even though i know what it means! (i think)


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> game preview
> 
> 
> 
> *Clippers try to shave Bulls at United Center *



Uhh...?

:laugh:

That's hilarious.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh man, does Kaman need to shave his head. Ben, Luol, Noch and Kirk are going to have to bring it tonight, our big guys are going to get killed.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, Brand's coming back to his previous dwellings, and we have to play as hard as we did against the Pistons in order to get a W tonight. I really think if we win tonight, things will be great for the rest of the season.

If I'm not mistaken, the rest of the schedule seems pretty light compared to the first half of the season. Am I right or are we in for a rougher ride the rest of the season? (I'm also taking into consideration the fact we have back-to-backs with second games on the road. But I think of those road games are against sub .500 teams that aren't as good as us.)

Update on our record: Boston is dangerously close to getting over us, if we lose and they win tonight, we go down to 10 and our job gets just that much more difficult. Also, they are facing the Bucks, so it's kind of a toss-up. I want Boston to win, but I want the Bulls to win as well so we can get closer to that 8th seed. That would be a great outcome for tonight.

Oh, and if we win tonight and the Bucks lose, if I'm not mistaken, we're takin' the 8th seed. Is this true or is it just .5 games under the 8th seed? I'm not 100% sure on that. I hope someone can find out about it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles pre-game show


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks spongy
Do u know of a free audio link for the game too?


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Kaman is disgusting


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> Well, Brand's coming back to his previous dwellings, and we have to play as hard as we did against the Pistons in order to get a W tonight. I really think if we win tonight, things will be great for the rest of the season.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the rest of the schedule seems pretty light compared to the first half of the season. Am I right or are we in for a rougher ride the rest of the season? (I'm also taking into consideration the fact we have back-to-backs with second games on the road. But I think of those road games are against sub .500 teams that aren't as good as us.)
> 
> ...


we're 2.5 games behind... if we win and they lose then we are 1.5 games behind bucks


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Thanks spongy
> Do u know of a free audio link for the game too?


no I don't sorry.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

we have to stop sending them to the line.

pargo and duhon impressive with those successive threes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

9 rebounds for Deng already.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Deng averaging 10.2 rebounds last 6 games, and now 10 rebounds in the first half of this one.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Box score seems to indicate we are fouling them too much. Plus Casell seems hot to start the third quarter. Anyone watching the game? All I can do is check the box.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

we're comin out flat


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

21-3 FT differential. We attacked the basket to start off the game but couldn't buy a call


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

slow thread today, eh? I don't have the game on TV either, and desperately need some updates
it seems like Cassell is going OFF on us... where's the D?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Milwaukee beats Boston


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Songaila's hit his last 2
5 point game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess I can do pbp.

Radmanovic jumper MISS. 

Luol reverse layup. MISS. will shoot two. 71-66


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Deng with 14 rebounds one off career high.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

what's the record for least free throws by a team in a game?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

You know what really makes this team so depressing? It's that we have no one who provides entertainment. I mean, look at Phoenix or Miami, Wade makes Jordan-esque plays, and Shaq is just a beast when he plays healthy. Phoenix just plays non-stop, run and gun basketball, and it's fun stuff to watch. But what do we have to watch? Ben hit a couple shots maybe once a month to save us from losing? Noce and Deng getting a dunk here and there?


This team is NOT fun to watch, period. I just wish we could get someone this offseason who could make this team fun to watch. I mean, just something to make you glued to the TV. Someone who could dunk, or someone who could make great plays like Nash does for the Suns. ANYTHING!


I hope Pax realizes this and can get us some help. I know that it's not that big of a problem, but I think every other team in the league has at least one or two guys that provide some entertainment. And we have no one.

I'm sure you guys agree. If not, why don't you? And please explain.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> You know what really makes this team so depressing? It's that we have no one who provides entertainment. I mean, look at Phoenix or Miami, Wade makes Jordan-esque plays, and Shaq is just a beast when he plays healthy. Phoenix just plays non-stop, run and gun basketball, and it's fun stuff to watch. But what do we have to watch? Ben hit a couple shots maybe once a month to save us from losing? Noce and Deng getting a dunk here and there?
> 
> 
> This team is NOT fun to watch, period. I just wish we could get someone this offseason who could make this team fun to watch. I mean, just something to make you glued to the TV. Someone who could dunk, or someone who could make great plays like Nash does for the Suns. ANYTHING!
> ...


are you kidding me? how you can not be entertained by nocioni? He's more entertaining than 99% of the other players in the league!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Livingston to Maggette, layup, good and one. GRRR.. 73-68.

Corey missed the FT.

Hinrich in the air to Noc, blocked by Livingston or someone . to Radman. to Brand shot up and good. 

75-68.

Duhon drives, to Deng, Nocioni shoots. scores at the buzzer. 75-70.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

There was plenty of contact on that drive, but there was no call... It's not the lack of driving to the basket that's causing us to not get to the line.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Personally winning is the most important thing to me. We don't have any guys who are spectacular dunkers(we definity need finishers) but I have fun watching, or I wouldn't watch. Gordon's shooting can be pretty entertaining.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

nanokooshball said:


> are you kidding me? how you can not be entertained by nocioni? He's more entertaining than 99% of the other players in the league!


I'll say that yeah, Noce can be fun to watch, sometimes. But we have no consistent threat that provides enough energy for the team, or someone who can really dominate the other teams. We are solely dependant on team play to get us through games that it kills any fun that this team could bring if we just have ONE guy to make this team entertaining.

Now I know you guys don't really think this team is fun to watch, in a Phoenix-fun type-of-way. You know what I mean?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Deng ties rebounding career high at 15


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila to Deng, running in layup. MISS. but fouled.

another foul call. 4 FT's by him so far. He makes the first. misses the second. 

Maggette boards. to Shaun to Maggette off a screen, layup GOOD. 77-71. 

Duhon to Songaila, handoff to Nocioni. jumper MISS.

Hinrich gets the ball. layup. MISS. tapped NO. Brand boards.

Brand has it. spins turns back to Mobley. jumper GOOD. 79-71


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich, corner three. GOOD! 79-74.

Mobley to Shaun,to Brand. turns shoots. MISS but fouled.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

This is frustrating....

11:00 LAC - E. Brand defensive rebound
11:03 CHI - A. Nocioni offensive rebound
11:03 CHI - A. Nocioni misses a layup
11:04 CHI - K. Hinrich misses a layup
11:07 CHI - L. Deng offensive rebound
11:10 CHI - A. Nocioni misses a layup


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Brand to the line. The FT discrepincy is getting uhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich against Livingston, baseline, Livingston has the loose ball.

Maggette on the break, Hinrich stops the dunk try... great hustle.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

maggette to the line.........


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> This is frustrating....
> 
> 11:00 LAC - E. Brand defensive rebound
> 11:03 CHI - A. Nocioni offensive rebound
> ...


It was a lot of tapping.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich pulls up for the J. GOOD.

he's on fire..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich 8-11 FG's

Livingston jumper. MISS. no. tapped by someone GOOD.
credit goes to Shaun for some reason.

Hinrich drives, GOOD and one!!!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Hinrich 7 straight w/ a FT to come


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> We are solely dependant on team play to get us through games that it kills any fun that this team could bring if we just have ONE guy to make this team entertaining.


I understand Rodman is available to come back. He was undeniably entertaining at all times.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Hinrich is carrying the team on his back.l...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Noch and Hinrich with consecutive bad shots


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We are clanking many many three's


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Du with a tech


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon T'ed up.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Why do the Bulls have 3 T's?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

this is hopeless...........


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

17 boards for Deng, but game is getting out of control, down by 10 Maggetee w/ some more Ft's, Bulls have 4 fouls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game is DONE.

The talent differential tonight is even bigger then the FT differential.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I got distracted by the Pacers-Hornets game

Gordon for three. 95-86.

Radmanovic for three. right back. 98-86.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Gordon hits a 3, so does Rdaman


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

29 FTs for Clips 8 for Bulls
attempts


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what caused duhon to get a technical?

ok. still no explanation as to why.

tomandred really on their game tonight, as usual. what bores they are! 

cannot foul like this and have any expectation to win. 



26/29 to 7/8 FT discrepancy.

:sour:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

From what I hear, our guys just don't play great when it really matters. (as usual this season.)

I'm beginning to wonder if Skiles really practices any really good plays. I mean, I'm not watching the game, but I've seen a lot of replays and watched previous games, and these guys just don't seem to improve at all. I mean, yeah, one guy like Deng will play great for about 6 or 7 games. But as a TEAM, we don't improve as the season goes on.

And I also am beginning to wonder if maybe practice is what's killing this team. I mean, maybe since they practice so hard, they get so mentally busted up (and physically, but more mentally) that during games they just can't perform up to par. Maybe practice is what should be re-evaluated when talking about how bad we are this season. Skiles should maybe lighten up on these guys when it comes to making them work twice as hard as other teams do (and I'm talking about the great teams too, not just New York in particular).

Just a thought.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Radmanovic makes both FT's 100-86. Lawler's law? yes.

Chris Kaman fouls Gordon on a three pointer. makes the first.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> From what I hear, our guys just don't play great when it really matters. (as usual this season.)
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if Skiles really practices any really good plays. I mean, I'm not watching the game, but I've seen a lot of replays and watched previous games, and these guys just don't seem to improve at all. I mean, yeah, one guy like Deng will play great for about 6 or 7 games. But as a TEAM, we don't improve as the season goes on.
> 
> ...


Skiles said on the pregame he gave the guys the day off yesterday from practice.... so that's no the problem


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> From what I hear, our guys just don't play great when it really matters. (as usual this season.)
> 
> *I'm beginning to wonder if Skiles really practices any really good plays.*


Dude for the tenth time, give it a rest, you couldn't be more wrong. If anything that is Skiles strength


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon makes the second and the third. MISS. Maggette boards

100-88

Livingston to Maggette. jumper MISS.

Gordon boards. Gordon drives. runner off the glass. MISS.

Cassell has it. Livingston drives, layup GOOD.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Just look how easy it is for them to score. And I don't think we're playing that bad on D. They're just too skilled.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Cassell has made tough shots all night


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luol drives layup. MISS. but fouled.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I know we're getting beat by better teams, but as of "*right now*", our team is not even close to being playoff ready. Why struggle so much, when all we're doing is making it worse for these guys and making them work so hard for such bad performances.

We really need some help this offseason. This team just can't do it. I don't care what anyone says.

And if you notice, I'm alot more calm in what I'm saying these days. Why? Because I've gotten over the fact that these guys aren't going to do much this season. It's almost like a lost cause, because we just aren't that great of a team. I mean, look at how we get abusse in the paint, and I think the Clippers had like 100000000000 more free throws than us tonight. Does that look like a good team to you?

It's definitely not even close to good enough to cut it for me. Pax better get on the phone this summer. It's do or die time come June when the draft comes up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

makes the first. 102-89. 
makes the second. 102-90.

Cassell to Livingston to Radmanovic. back to Shaun. drives kicks it to Ross. OOB Bulls ball.

Gordon drives. and gets fouled.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> 26/29 to 7/8 FT discrepancy.
> 
> :sour:


Story of the season. 
Given an even break on free throws the Bulls would have home court in the eastern playoffs.

The discrepancy is not entirely due to the lack of an inside game. It's attributable at least as much to the lack of convincing whining by Bulls players and coaches at regular intervals throughout the game (see Jalen Rose and the entire Pistons team for lessons in how to do this).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon misses the first FT. UGH precious FT's

Missed the second. basket interference on Luol. OOB. Clipper ball. 

Livingston to Ross, jumper, blocked. Deng has it, Ross fouls him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Story of the season.
> Given an even break on free throws the Bulls would have home court in the eastern playoffs.
> 
> The discrepancy is not entirely due to the lack of an inside game. It's attributable at least as much to the lack of convincing whining by Bulls players and coaches at regular intervals throughout the game (see Jalen Rose and the entire Pistons team for lessons in how to do this).


 I bet you this team will find a way to miss those FT's.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

The officiating tonight has been a joke. And don't give me that...we are a jump shooting team, that's why we don't get to the line. The Bulls went to the basket plenty of times tonight, got hammered and got no call...especially Nocioni on a few possessions in a row.

I never thought I would say this but the Clippers got all the calls tonight.

But we still stuck with the Clippers until Skiles went with the 3 guard lineup for whatever reason, then they pulled away.

Funny now when the game is already pretty much decided, the officials decide to start making up that free throw differential.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng makes the FT's.

102-92

Livingston drives and gets called for the offensive foul. Bulls ball.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Cassell to the line

Well that does it for this game and probably the season, we're now 3.5 behinde Milwaukee, with only 20 games left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Livingston got BS'ed on that. Kirk fouled him.

to Pargo long three. MISS. Chandler taps it. to Mobley.

Radman for three. MISS.

Pargo has it. jumper MISS. Gordon fires MISS.

Cassell has it and gets fouled by Ben.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Story of the season.
> Given an even break on free throws the Bulls would have home court in the eastern playoffs.


:laugh:

And if they had Tim Duncan, they'd be a good shot to go the Finals.

Give me a break. It's just not that good a team.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

nanokooshball said:


> Skiles said on the pregame he gave the guys the day off yesterday from practice.... so that's no the problem


Maybe then it's the players.

Pax has assembled a bunch of young guys without direction on the court, and we constantly play bad. Every team so far seems to have us outmatched every game, night in and night out, when it comes to talent. When it Pax going to realize we need just as much talent as we do "jib." I don't know if we have what it takes to get to the playoffs this season, unless these guys can just finally get it and make it work for once. They just don't play great right now, and it's not helping the team get W.

And yes, I know we've just played some of the greatest teams in the league, but please, most teams can match the energy and talent that most teams put on the court these days. I look at us like the Toronto Raptors. Those guys have lost just as many if not more close games because of their youth, but those guys have talent as well as upside. Guys like Bosh and Charlie V. are probably going to have great careers. The only guys I see on our team that have a chance at becoming above average at best are Gordon and Deng. That's about it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

104-92. Pargo drives. layup GOOD. "too little too late" - That's Pargo's nickname

Pike, Noc, Deng, Chandler, pargo are all in there.

Mobley Splits FT's. Skiles timeout. 105-94


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc drives, reverse layup GOOD.

Maggette is fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

12 point lead. 50 seconds left.

stick a fork.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

McBulls said:


> The discrepancy is not entirely due to the lack of an inside game. It's attributable at least as much to the lack of convincing whining by Bulls players and coaches at regular intervals throughout the game (see Jalen Rose and the entire Pistons team for lessons in how to do this).


I agree this is a factor, which is really a sad thing to have to say about the officiatting in the league.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

clips shaved the bulls. that guy was psychic. huh.

:yes:


brutal.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm telling you. You can't just win by playing hard and hustling all the time. You need talent just as much as you need hustling players who can play hard. And they don't always play hard. I mean ,we play good for maybe 30 minutes a game this season. Last year we played great all game.

I guess AD and Curry were our guiding forces in the wins we got. Now we can't get a wins against above .500 teams to save our lives. And since we're young, trying to whine to the refs about bad calls doesn't help. And most of the time we just commit more fouls then we should. Plus the opposition normally gets more calls and goes to the line at least three times as much as we do.

Why play so hard when you just will get burned at the free throw line and by the sheer talent of the other teams playing us. It's downright frustrating to watch games these days. I don't care how much of a Bulls fan you are. These games hurt so much, even more so when you want to see this team win.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I think the Bulls should hire an assistant coach to teach our guys how to whine about officiating.

Maybe Magic Johnson could be convinced to teach Kirk Hinrich how to yell OWCH! every time he drives to the basket.

Someone needs to teach Ben Gordon how to look like he's just been mugged most of the time. Right now he looks as if nothing has ever perturbed him during games. You have to have the injured party look to succeed.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

McBulls said:


> I think the Bulls should hire an assistant coach to teach our guys how to whine about officiating.


even though I think your joking, I unfortunatly think it's a serious issue, Pete Myers earn your money.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> I think the Bulls should hire an assistant coach to teach our guys how to whine about officiating.
> 
> Maybe Magic Johnson could be convinced to teach Kirk Hinrich how to yell OWCH! every time he drives to the basket.
> 
> Someone needs to teach Ben Gordon how to look like he's just been mugged most of the time. Right now he looks as if nothing has ever perturbed him during games. You have to have the injured party look to succeed.


Let me get this straight -- the reason we're 8 games under .500 as opposed to 10 games above is because the refs are incompetent idiots who only blow the whistle when players yell a lot during the game and complain a lot, and our players are too quietly diligent and industrious?

Just making sure.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Let me get this straight -- the reason we're 8 games under .500 as opposed to 10 games above is because the refs are incompetent idiots who only blow the whistle when players yell a lot during the game and complain a lot, and our players are too quietly diligent and industrious?
> 
> Just making sure.


 It's not a stretch. We sorely lack a veteran who can teach our guys the tricks of the trade, but more importantly set a tone for the team.

The fact that Skiles is a coach who wants our guys to play the right way and not whine.

I want heady veterans on this team who know how to win. A guy like Cassell or Payton can do wonders for a team like ours.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Let me get this straight -- the reason we're 8 games under .500 as opposed to 10 games above is because the refs are incompetent idiots who only blow the whistle when players yell a lot during the game and complain a lot, and our players are too quietly diligent and industrious?
> 
> Just making sure.


He didn't say that. But it is a unfortunate that it is a factor at all.

A one game difference is too much


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> It's not a stretch. We sorely lack a veteran who can teach our guys the tricks of the trade, but more importantly set a tone for the team.
> 
> The fact that Skiles is a coach who wants our guys to play the right way and not whine.
> 
> I want heady veterans on this team who know how to win. A guy like Cassell or Payton can do wonders for a team like ours.


Players who live at the line live there because they're really good players (or, like Maggette, they attack the rim with abandon), not because of their oratory skills. 

I agree with you that we need a good veteran -- but it should be one who can still play, not just one who'll bring a bag of tricks and verbal jousts. I'm sorry, at the end of the day, this is a talent issue, not a political one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I didn't think it was possible but our magic number is 23 games. With 20 games remaining.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Skiles post game comment

"they came in here to win, I'm not sure what we came here to do"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hustle said:


> Skiles post game comment
> 
> "they came in here to win, I'm not sure what we came here to do"


 I was just about to type that.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Players who live at the line live there because they're really good players (or, like Maggette, they attack the rim with abandon), not because of their oratory skills.


Actually, it's both. More talent, true, but also the other stuff.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The Clippers seem like a real fun NBA team.

A superstar level player in Elton Brand.

A young, cocky project in Shaun Livingston.

A goofy backwoods type guy in Kaman.

A bizarre 7 footer who likes to lob threes all day.

A cagey, badass veteran PG who does not take any crap from anyone.

An uber-athletic, take no prisoners SG who loves to score and take it to the hole, all while saying "i ain't no sixth man."

Another SG with a cool nickname like "The Cat" who loves to fill it up while doing little else.

A bunch of other long, tall, athletic players to fill in the blanks.

They should be fun to watch in the playoffs this year. What an entertaining, effective NBA team they have.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I dunno. From the box score:

Clips: 34-80 from the floor. 42.5%, 6-17 from 3, 35.3%
Bulls: 38-91 from the floor. 41.8%, 7-17 from 3, 41.2%
Clips: 46 rebounds, 15 assists, 4 steals and 5 blocks
Bulls: 47 rebounds, 17 assists, 2 steals and 4 blocks

From the box score, it's difficult to see ANYTHING different about how the teams performed except:

Clips: 15 personal fouls committed resulting in 13 points for the Bulls at the line
Bulls: 24 personal fouls committed resulting in 33 points for the Clips at the line

The Clips scored, shot from three, rebounded, and got steals/blocks extremely similarly compared with the Bulls. They outscored the Bulls at the free throw line by TWENTY and won the game by 11.

I think an interesting stat would be to see how many times the Bulls' loss margin was within the margin of points scored at the FT line. I'll actually sit down and figure it out and get back to yall... because this feels like the umpteenth time I've said this:

It looks like we lost this game at the free throw line again.

Blame that on the refs, bad defense, a lack of veteran experience in flopping, whatever. But we're losing a lot of these games at the free throw line.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> What an entertaining, effective NBA team they have.


Reminds me of the Bulls teams of the 90's.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We made 4 MORE FG's and lost. what a team


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Gone are the good old days.

7 pages game thread?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> It looks like we lost this game at the free throw line again.
> 
> Blame that on the refs, bad defense, a lack of veteran experience in flopping, whatever. But we're losing a lot of these games at the free throw line.


Skiles is blaming it on the Bulls.



> The significant second-quarter statistic was the 9-for-9 free-throw shooting by Los Angeles to 2-for-2 for the Bulls. The Clippers were 33-for-37 from the foul line to the Bulls' 13-for-16.
> 
> "You saw in the first half a lot of long rebounds hitting the ground that they came up with,'' Skiles said. "When we play like that, we usually do foul. When we are aggressive, getting after balls ... we normally do a good job of getting our bodies in front of people. Tonight, we were just slapping and reaching, which caused them to parade to the line.''


When a team whose defensive strength is on the perimeter reaches and slaps, you're going to hear lots and lots of whistles.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Guys, when we have a disadvantage in the frontcourt *every single night*, who do you think is going to be the better team and win the game?

We rely so much on our guards and forwards to score that when it comes down to our bigs, they fail in every sense of the word "failure." They can't make a smart play to save their lives, and it's costing us games and the chance to go to the playoffs. Pax HAS to remedy this problem when the summer comes, because we can't win with a small, weak, and foul prone frontcourt.


----------

